# Rear Valence--Wax it or Not?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

The gray plastic on the bottom of the rear bumper where it says "GTO"--should I wax it or not? I realize it's painted, but because of the rough texture relative to the smooth basecoat/clearcoat on the rest of the bumper, I'm not sure exactly what I'm dealing with. Repeated washing seems to have left this valance area kinda milky-looking in spots. I'm assuming that since this thing is painted, a plastic treatment like you'd use on the windshield wiper surround would be a bad idea. Anybody know if it's okay to just go ahead and wax it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> The gray plastic on the bottom of the rear bumper where it says "GTO"--should I wax it or not? I realize it's painted, but because of the rough texture relative to the smooth basecoat/clearcoat on the rest of the bumper, I'm not sure exactly what I'm dealing with. Repeated washing seems to have left this valance area kinda milky-looking in spots. I'm assuming that since this thing is painted, a plastic treatment like you'd use on the windshield wiper surround would be a bad idea. Anybody know if it's okay to just go ahead and wax it?


I would treat that with a trim shine product. Stoner sells what's called Trim shine. You spray it on exterior mouldings such as the plastic. It looks like fresh paint when it's applied. It's a gloss look. You can use products like turtlewax 2001 spray or silicone spray. There are all kinds of products out there for shinning up plastic trim. When applied, the valance will shine it up nice. DON'T wax it .....waxing plastic is not wise.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> DON'T wax it .....waxing plastic is not wise.


Trouble is, I don't think this IS just plastic. I believe this gray area is painted, only the paint is texturized in some way. The reason I think that is that I've actually scratched this stuff before, and it left a mark like scraped-off paint. At the time that happened, I posted a question (paint or plastic?) on the Forum, and the replies I got indicated that this area was, in fact, painted.

Weird.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Trouble is, I don't think this IS just plastic. I believe this gray area is painted, only the paint is texturized in some way. The reason I think that is that I've actually scratched this stuff before, and it left a mark like scraped-off paint. At the time that happened, I posted a question (paint or plastic?) on the Forum, and the replies I got indicated that this area was, in fact, painted.
> 
> Weird.


I had mine a week before I removed it to replace it with the SAP rear, and I used a spray to shine it up. That is what I would use. It made it look great. It felt like a plastic to me, but as I said I only had it a week. Try using Black Magic silicone gel on it. If you can find Stoner... this stuff is amazing. You spray it on and it makes oxidized black look like new. It put on a high gloss that stayed on even after rain.... 

It may be painted plastic? I would think waxing it would be difficult because of the texture. Getting all the dried wax out may be a pain. I'd try a trim shine or something similar.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Just two people on this dialog ... 
I haven't waxed the rear valence or used plastic polish on it yet , just washed/dryed it , but now that I've read this , What is the conclusion ?

New WAX ; detailing wax spray ; Clay Bar ; Plastic polish ; BTB or silicone gel ??

The black area with the vents will trap some of what is used , but the finish on the valence panel is unique . I'll look at it better when I do my wash/claybar/wax thing before this weekend's game , and maybe some more owners will chime in here by then...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

*Wax it or Not?*

I ask myself the same question every day.........


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

*Wax*

Meguires has a new line of wax out called "NXT GENERATION"..it is absolutely amazing. It is synthetic...not carnuba or petroleum based. It is amazing.





Xcommuter said:


> Just two people on this dialog ...
> I haven't waxed the rear valence or used plastic polish on it yet , just washed/dryed it , but now that I've read this , What is the conclusion ?
> 
> New WAX ; detailing wax spray ; Clay Bar ; Plastic polish ; BTB or silicone gel ??
> ...


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> Meguires has a new line of wax out called "NXT GENERATION"..it is absolutely amazing. It is synthetic...not carnuba or petroleum based. It is amazing.


I've used the NXT stuff. Very nice, although I suspect it does more for your black car than my blue one. I haven't put it on this gray area, though.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Apply a coat of Klasse All-In-One. Wipes on with a damp cloth -- and wipes right off. For removal, use a plush cloth with a deep nap so there won't be any residue left behind.

As you know, wax on a flat black surface, like rubber, can stand out like a sore thumb and is next to impossible to remove. That won't be the case with Klasse.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> Meguires has a new line of wax out called "NXT GENERATION"..it is absolutely amazing. It is synthetic...not carnuba or petroleum based. It is amazing.


I use it too. Car looks great! Awesome durability, 3 washes so far and it looks like I just put it on. Exactly what I was looking for. Seems to be able to withstand the Florida sun, something the Carnuba just couldnt do.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I waxed mine. DON'T wax it. It took me forever to get the wax back off and it didn't look any better. I can't tell you what to use, but don't wax it.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I think I'll try something along the lines of what B A Better suggested. I have a Meguiar's product (forget the name right now) that leaves a low gloss on plastic trim, so maybe that'll do the trick.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Used Meguair's Wipes*

Okay, I used a couple of Meguiar's wipes on the valance when I washed the car yesterday. The valance got kinda glossy-looking, so I wiped it down with a cotton towel after the application.

We'll see how this holds up. I have a feeling it's gonna attract gobs of dust. I'm also curious to see if the Meguair's stuff soaks in unevenly, leaving the valance looking blotchy. Time will tell.


----------

